# Tensaw water level?



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm looking at making a trip over to the Tensaw on Friday...but I am worried about what this rain we've been having will do to the water level/clarity. 

Anyone have a good rule of thumb for the ideal water level? The forecast for the claiborne damn is showing 10.8 feet as of Thursday morning (doesn't show friday yet)

http://weatherforyou.com/wxinfo/hw3/hw3.php?forecast=riversobs&gauge=CLBA1


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

You'll be fine. It was low anyways. Just may have to find clear water. It will be there just have to look for it.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

So what is the ideal range in water level just so I know for future reference?


----------



## Glenn395 (Nov 11, 2011)

look at the barry steam plant mobile river anything less than 5 ft is good. claborn at 15ft could give a little rise.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Glenn395 said:


> look at the barry steam plant mobile river anything less than 5 ft is good. claborn at 15ft could give a little rise.


 i agree with looking at barry instead of claiborne. it usually stays around a 2.5 but you are good to a 5 and sometimes little higher. when it hits a nine, i believe it goes over the bank into mc renolds lake. you should have plenty of places to fish though with no problem.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=mob&gage=bcka1


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. Gonna put in at hubbard's tomorrow and hope I can find some clear water!


----------

